Ask HN: What non-technical solo founder should learn to start a online business? - jessmc
======
KaranDhillon
There are lots to consider when starting an online business. I'd suggest you
look into this
website([https://thecontractorscoach.com](https://thecontractorscoach.com)) to
help you get started.

